# Wow Check Out This!



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

This is a must have!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

That will make 1 fine addition to your new 31RQS


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That would be soooo cool to have at a campsite!









I sure wouldn't want to be the site downhill from you when it come time to pack up though!









Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Obviously, dry camping would be out of the question.
Unless you want to make 46 trips to the water spigot with a 5 gallon jug.









Bob


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Obviously, dry camping would be out of the question.
> Unless you want to make 46 trips to the water spigot with a 5 gallon jug.
> 
> 
> ...


Then you would need the spa to relax those tired muscles.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I used to own a similar vesion of these back in my bachelor days. It weighed about 60lbs dry and could roll it were you need to. The pump is actually the heater so very efficient but takes forever to heat up. They were roughly 3k years ago but was definately cool when you are young and moving alot. It was a good thing to own when it came to the ladies.







All good until I got a girlfriend with a dog and went out one day and the friggin thing chewed a dinner plate size hole through the side of it!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Are there US distributors?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew...that is a lot of water for a camping trip. Look out beloooooooooooow when you empty that sucker.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That would be awesome to have and relax in 
But I'm sure the CG wouldn't like you filling that sucker up









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

OVTT said:


> I used to own a similar vesion of these back in my bachelor days. It weighed about 60lbs dry and could roll it were you need to. The pump is actually the heater so very efficient but takes forever to heat up. They were roughly 3k years ago but was definately cool when you are young and moving alot. It was a good thing to own when it came to the ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooooo, did you marry the woman with the dog?







she, had a dog so must have been marrying material!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Saw those at the RV show in Raleigh. Thought it was very cool until they quoted a price. $700 I think. A little much for me.

$250-300 and I probably would own one!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Cool everyone should have 1


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

7heaven said:


> I used to own a similar vesion of these back in my bachelor days. It weighed about 60lbs dry and could roll it were you need to. The pump is actually the heater so very efficient but takes forever to heat up. They were roughly 3k years ago but was definately cool when you are young and moving alot. It was a good thing to own when it came to the ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooooo, did you marry the woman with the dog?







she, had a dog so must have been marrying material!








[/quote]
No, the dog was cute, but not that cute.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You can take it with you...

The Anywhere Spa
Perfect inside your home, since it easily fits through a standard doorway, or roll it onto your deck or backyard.. or re-box it for transport anywhere! 
Great for getaway cabins, condos, apartments, and mobiles too! Imagine taking the luxury of a personal spa with you on your next RV trip, powered by your portable 110V generator!

I love the photo with the spa just outside the RV...too funny!

http://www.spadepot.com/warehouse/smartub.htm


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

OVTT said:


> I used to own a similar vesion of these back in my bachelor days. It weighed about 60lbs dry and could roll it were you need to. The pump is actually the heater so very efficient but takes forever to heat up. They were roughly 3k years ago but was definately cool when you are young and moving alot. It was a good thing to own when it came to the ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooooo, did you marry the woman with the dog?







she, had a dog so must have been marrying material!








[/quote]
No, the dog was cute, but not that cute.








[/quote]


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

skippershe said:


> You can take it with you...
> 
> The Anywhere Spa
> Perfect inside your home, since it easily fits through a standard doorway, or roll it onto your deck or backyard.. or re-box it for transport anywhere!
> ...


What is bad is that they did not even take the picture. It is photoshopped.


----------

